# Things to consider?



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Alright so I now have a job so I can start saving up and eventually get my puppy. Probably still a couple years out but I like to plan ahead and there are still some things I am thinking about. 

Okay so I have already selected my breeder. I'm going to be getting a Truehaus puppy. I have only ever heard good things about them and when I look at their dogs everything just feels right. I've looked at other breeders with good reputations that are a bit closer to me but none of them have stood out as much to me. I'm not sure what it is. I was wondering if anyone could help me decide which female(s) I should look at. I really like Kalli, Terra, and Sasha, but I don't know how to read pedigrees. 

They will be using Esko (or I assume they will be since they use him for all their breedings at the moment). Here is his pedigree: TRUE HAUS KENNELS GSD , DDR

Kalli's ped: TRUE HAUS KENNELS GSD , DDR

Terra's ped: TRUE HAUS KENNELS GSD , DDR

Sasha's ped: TRUE HAUS KENNELS GSD , DDR

I'm not sure exactly what I want to do with a pup. This will be my first German shepherd but I do know that I want to do competitive obedience at the very least. Possibly agility and possibly tracking. I don't think I'll do schutzhund just yet. What types of dogs do you guys think will be produced by these breedings? Anyone have any dogs from past breedings? Feel free to PM me if you'd like.

Now the other thing I was wondering about was leash reactivity. Kind of random I know but I was thinking about how so many people have made threads on here about their dog becoming reactive at 6+ months of age. I was wondering if there was anything that one can do to prevent this? I'm not the strongest person (I can control strong pulling dogs but it's not something I can do easily and I don't want to have to do it on a daily basis). So if I could do something training wise from a young age that will possibly circumvent that stage I'd really like to know so I can read up/possibly practice with my aunt's dogs. 

That's all I can think of for now. Other than whether or not I should get a boy or a girl but I think I'mma just leave that one up to fate. XD


----------

